# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  flickering downlights

## gerardn

downlight flickering anu reason why?...just changed same problem(50w transformer)

----------


## Bloss

> downlight flickering anu reason why?...just changed same problem(50w transformer)

  More likely arced and burnt connector pin fittings - so not making good contact? Did you replace the 12v lead, the connector and the lamp?

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Is the light on a dimmer?

----------


## gerardn

:2thumbsup:   

> More likely arced and burnt connector pin fittings - so not making good contact? Did you replace the 12v lead, the connector and the lamp?

  Thx for the advice .i just changed the bulb...i think i might replace the complete set...cheers

----------

